
Educational Code Reviews - soneca
https://rodrigohgpontes.github.io/#educational-code-reviews
======
ped4enko
other view on CR problems [http://gbksoft.com/blog/so-do-you-need-a-code-
review/](http://gbksoft.com/blog/so-do-you-need-a-code-review/)

